# dollar tree direct



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

As an FYI you can plug any SKU sold by dollar tree in their website www.dollartreedirect.com and by a case of any of their items, such as potion labels... you can have them shipped to your house or to the nearest store... bonus shipping to the store, you don't have to pay for shipping!
As an example 360 glow bracelets for $72.00!
http://www.dollartreedirect.com/store/search_results.php?search_keyword=glow&submit_search=GO


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats good to know, thanks a bunch


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know that. I had no idea you could order items directly. I didn't realize that my local stores would be out of Halloween items so quickly. I knew I should have bought more items when they put them out a few months ago.


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cool. Good for those that don't have a DT near by.. except I don't see any Halloween stuff under their seasonal section online


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

aznraverkid said:


> Very cool. Good for those that don't have a DT near by.. except I don't see any Halloween stuff under their seasonal section online


anything you don't see you just call the number on the website... if they sell it, you can buy a case of it


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw a sign in one of the stores near me advertising their direct buy program. Smart move on their part so that businesses that buy stuff like holiday decorations can buy and get a discount probably and not clean out the stock in the local store. I was at a Denny's last December and had noticed that snowflakes they had all over their ceiling came from Dollar Tree. They had the whole restaurant decorated so it would have probably wiped out a local store's supply.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

Evil Eyes said:


> Thanks for letting us know that. I had no idea you could order items directly. I didn't realize that my local stores would be out of Halloween items so quickly. I knew I should have bought more items when they put them out a few months ago.


we found this out tonight.... we were sad .....

this is us being sad >>>>>>>>>


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well I just went online to order a few Halloween things, and SHOCK there werent any. Okay so in Aug its time to go online and order. That way I can get it ALL!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just to let you know for an update. I just picked up 300 glow bracelets for $16 at Michaels. They have tubes of 15 bracelets for $1 and I also had a 20% off coupon WOO HOOO.


----------

